# Risen 2: Dark Waters lands on PC tomorrow, launch trailer released



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Risen 2: Dark Waters lands on PC tomorrow, launch trailer released*

Risen 2: Dark Waters releases on PC tomorrow, so to get you pumped for it, Piranha Bytes and Deep Silver have released the launch trailer. The console version of the game will be released in the UK on August 3 with the additional episode The Air Temple Console.






Source: VG24/7


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Risen 2: Dark Waters will be available for the Xbox 360 and PS3 on July 31 for the US.


----------

